# Dimmer Switch will not work



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is it a 3-way switch set-up?


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

What kind of lights?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

And what model number dimmer you have ?? as other two members stated they are right on the spot and also how many conductors in the switch box as well.

If that is three way there may a issue with connections.

Oh by the way if you use the CFL bulbs most cheap CFL are NOT dimmable at all only few are dimmable { only if marked or stated } Ditto with LED's 

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

DrHicks said:


> Is it a 3-way switch set-up?


NO it is not


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> And what model number dimmer you have ?? as other two members stated they are right on the spot and also how many conductors in the switch box as well.
> 
> If that is three way there may a issue with connections.
> 
> ...


It is a 12 or 14 conductor. And not using CFL but in condesents


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Penn State said:


> Tried to hook up the wires with all *options* I know but same result. NEED HELP as this problem is driving me crazy.


There shouldn't be any *"options"* as the dimmer should have only two screws and you should have only two wires. How many watts of light bulbs does the fixture have?


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

a7ecorsair said:


> There shouldn't be any *"options"* as the dimmer should have only two screws and you should have only two wires. How many watts of light bulbs does the fixture have?


Wires into the switch black , green & white coming from my C/B box (black is only wire that is hot) 3 wires coming from my light fixture black, white & green. 3 other wires black, green & white coming from a wall recep.

Put a jumper wire (small black) onto the hot wire nut them with with 1 hot going to 1 of the two black wires on the dimmer switch and the other hot black over to the wall recep. black. Ran the black coming from the light fixture the other black coming off the dimmer switch. Tied all the remaining whites together and then tied all the grounds (greens) together. Using 40 watt incondesent bulbs in the fixture. When I turn the dimmer on the fixtures it only goes on and off and will not dim? Replaced the dimmer with another with the same result. NEED HELP SOLVING THIS with someone that knows electrical trouble shooting. I have changed many dimmers but never ran into this problem?? HELP!!!!!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

is this the type of dimmer that the knob rotates to dim the lights or does it have a slider on it?


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

DannyT said:


> is this the type of dimmer that the knob rotates to dim the lights or does it have a slider on it?


I tried both??


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Did it work at one point? I've seen dimmers act that way after they've been shorted out. Did you maybe short it by accident the first attempt? Basically that would be hot and neutral going straight to the dimmer. Some poof noise would probably have been heard along with a tripping breaker. Or it could be defective out of the box.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

question: why did you have to connect so many wires when you changed from the switch to the dimmer? it should have been unhook 2 wires from the switch and hook 2 wires to the dimmer. what red squirrel said too


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> Did it work at one point? I've seen dimmers act that way after they've been shorted out. Did you maybe short it by accident the first attempt? Basically that would be hot and neutral going straight to the dimmer. Some poof noise would probably have been heard along with a tripping breaker. Or it could be defective out of the box.


I will not dim but works fine (on/off) with single pole switch.


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

DannyT said:


> question: why did you have to connect so many wires when you changed from the switch to the dimmer? it should have been unhook 2 wires from the switch and hook 2 wires to the dimmer. what red squirrel said too


You need two hots!! One going to the switch and jumping over to the wall out so it can be hot all the time.


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> Did it work at one point? I've seen dimmers act that way after they've been shorted out. Did you maybe short it by accident the first attempt? Basically that would be hot and neutral going straight to the dimmer. Some poof noise would probably have been heard along with a tripping breaker. Or it could be defective out of the box.


I could see one defective dimmer but not two different brands?


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

By any chance are you hooking the dimmer up with the power still on? Doing so may fry the dimmer.


----------



## Penn State (Jul 25, 2011)

HouseHelper said:


> By any chance are you hooking the dimmer up with the power still on? Doing so may fry the dimmer.


I was born on a Monday but not yesterday!!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Do these dimmers need a neutral ?
If you have a two wire switch loop,
Then there may not be a neutral.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I will suggest that why not post the photo that will really clear up the matter on this one.

Merci,
Marc


----------

